# Do you like it carbonated or still?



## clifton (Jan 26, 2012)

I started a poll over at HBT and got nothing but sarcasm. How do you drink your pee, carbonated or still? Please vote in the poll and post what you chose and what specific gravity you back sweeten to. Also, if you carbonate please let us know the volumes of CO2 that you prefer. Hopefully this can be a database of opinions that future pee makers can use.


----------



## Julie (Jan 27, 2012)

I voted for carbonated because we took one to camp over Memorial weekend last year and the crew drank it all in 2 days.

But I do like it non-carb over crushed ice with a slice of lemon as much as carbonated.


----------



## clifton (Jan 27, 2012)

Thanks for voting Julie. Do you sweeten a little more when it is carbonated? What SG do you usually sweeten to?


----------



## Arne (Jan 27, 2012)

Never had it carbonated, but I definately like it. I would bet it would be great with carbonation too. Arne.


----------



## toddrod (Jan 27, 2012)

I am getting ready to carb up 5gal in one of my beer kegs.


----------



## Julie (Jan 27, 2012)

clifton said:


> Thanks for voting Julie. Do you sweeten a little more when it is carbonated? What SG do you usually sweeten to?



I sweeten to 1.010, that seems to work carbonated or bottled.


----------



## timber (Jan 27, 2012)

I'd prefer mine run through a "Still" actually ... 


Sorry, couldn't help myself ::
(We all know that this would not be legal - and is only in jest).
Since I've never tried SP I'm not much help but would imagine non-carbed, high ABV and very cold would be my preference.


----------



## WineYooper (Jan 28, 2012)

I have only drank mine still but gave some to a friend and he has carbonated it and says it is excellent. I just finished racking 5 gals before getting on this site and it is at 1.010 using 3 cans of frozen concentrate and 1 qt. of old orchard. It's now at 1.01.


----------



## Runningwolf (Jan 28, 2012)

I prefer it carbed in my corny keg, well chilled. I like a 1.01 sg at about 10%abv. It's nice to enjoy a tall glass of it without getting wasted too fast on a hot summer day.


----------



## clifton (Jan 28, 2012)

Yooper,
Old orchard apple juice? 3 cans frozen lemonade concentrate? Good to see some familiar HBT names over here.


----------



## WineYooper (Jan 31, 2012)

Help me out, what is HBT? I used 3 cans of frozen Cran/Raspberry to backsweeten and Old Orchard Raspberry juice to try and top up. Should have used Old Orchard Cranberry. 
Edit; did a little search and found out about Home Brew Talk.


----------



## clifton (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry, I assumed you were the same Yooper from over there.


----------

